# aureal vortex PCI audio au8810 sound card DRIVERS Please



## bunbun008 (Sep 6, 2006)

I installed sound card: Digital Research Technologies PCI 256 Wavetable Audio Card model Vortex Advantage (DRSOUNDA3DA)
and the sound is very very low!! only a whisper; cant adjust anywhere; perhaps I need other drivers than what came on cd. I've tried for two weeks to get this (Win 98)computer to work!! 
:sad: Or perhaps I need powered speakers?? I just do not know; can anyone help to resolve this issues?ray:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You do need speakers that are amplified, do the speakers you are using plug into the wall outlet as well as the computer? If not then they are not amplified


----------

